# Server Outage 10PM EST 6-14-04



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 15, 2004)

We had a brief server outage last night that lasted about 90 minutes.  A server reboot fixed the problem, and we are now investigating the cause.

We apologize for the inconvenience.

:asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 15, 2004)

I was noticing that something was up before hand; because, the new post function wasn't erasing older posts. It was up to four pages before it crashed.
Sean


----------



## Taimishu (Jun 15, 2004)

I didnt notice my bloody ISP (NTL) decided to do planned maintenance at 7-00pm. I ask you what kind of jerks are they?

David


----------



## Elizium (Jun 18, 2004)

Taimishu said:
			
		

> I didnt notice my bloody ISP (NTL) decided to do planned maintenance at 7-00pm. I ask you what kind of jerks are they?
> 
> David


Ones that get irate when you refuse to pay due to outages.  Go figure.

As long as the problem is fixed and this BB is back up and running, then that is all that matters.  It must be them gremlins again.


----------

